
Technical debt and microservices presentation by chief architect of Warby Parker [pdf] - maxgiraldo
https://cdn.oreillystatic.com/en/assets/1/event/281/Technical%20debt_%20A%20master%20class%20Presentation.pdf
======
maxgiraldo
Chief Architect of Warby Parker Robert Lefkowitz's presentation on technical
debt and his proposition for a microservice architecture called the von
Neumann.

Some interesting ideas include:

1\. Remove dependencies. 2\. Store data in the code (inside AWS lambdas). 3\.
Technical debt is "borrowed" code.

